

Apple AppStore LoopHole – Paid iPhone Apps for Free - kuberan
http://www.kuberan.me/2011/02/apple-appstore-loophole-paid-iphone-apps-for-free/

======
rbanffy
If you don't like paying for paid apps, you should consider not getting them
as an option.

~~~
rbanffy
Is there any other way to read this article other than a recipe to obtain
goods for no cost? If there is, I am curious, because I couldn't see it.

And, BTW, the fact your first post was killed should make you think whether
this is the right place to promote your site.

------
kuberan
<http://goo.gl/Cycor>

